# Discuss.



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Casually Red (Dec 25, 2012)

shittest watch ive seen in a long time


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> shittest watch ive seen in a long time


 
Me also.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 25, 2012)

I would say, a mistake .....


----------

